# Pro Trainer around Buffalo NY



## Charles Guyer (Nov 6, 2009)

Have a referral for a close personal friend with a small child and a english bulldog pup. Need a competent trainer that wont rip 'em off. They are in Lockport.


----------



## andrew tygo (Oct 29, 2010)

what kind of training are they looking for ????


----------



## Larry Krohn (Nov 18, 2010)

Charles Guyer said:


> Have a referral for a close personal friend with a small child and a english bulldog pup. Need a competent trainer that wont rip 'em off. They are in Lockport.


Tyler Muto at K9 Connection


----------

